# Picked up a cool one last night "Marman"



## Robertriley (Sep 9, 2018)

I'll might change out the seat post and the chainring but will ride it the way it is.


----------



## halfatruck (Sep 9, 2018)

looks like you may become 'bowlegged' on it..


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 9, 2018)

yah, that tank is HUGE but half of it is used for storage


----------



## bike (Sep 9, 2018)

I like it a lot better than your whizzer I must say! very cool-little to change


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 9, 2018)

if the front fender is original paint?  I need it....bust out the tools and get on it....
same for the rear...


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 10, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> if the front fender is original paint?  I need it....bust out the tools and get on it....
> same for the rear...



You would have to buy the whole thing to get the fenders...lol


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 10, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> if the front fender is original paint?  I need it....bust out the tools and get on it....
> same for the rear...



What's your guess on the year?


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 10, 2018)

what’s the serial #?  And is it OG paint?


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 10, 2018)

Is it just my eyes playing tricks or is this a dx frame?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 10, 2018)

Great way to get your Vintage "MotorBike" feet wet!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 10, 2018)

I was trying to save money for a prewar motorcycle and then this popped up.  I guess it's kind of like money in the bank.


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 10, 2018)

I wish you the Best of Riding on it!!!


----------

